# Advice on equipment



## theblob (Jul 11, 2009)

Right guys n gals this is my first post on this section, im after doing some detailing work, from you more knowledgeable peeps my budget is 150/ 200 quid im after a decent DA polisher, pads, cutting paste and polish and any other bits i might need your seggestions would be greatly appreciated, or is my best option to save more money :lol:

Rob


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

You could try "juicy detaling".com and speak with Jen about your requirements...based on this she will put a package together which will be tailor made for your specific car/colour and not some universal kit that might not suit your needs.Hope this helps in some way [smiley=book2.gif] 
Nick.


----------



## Darren_d (Jun 20, 2013)

Alternatively detailingworld.co.uk has a raft of advice.

I've just started on this journey and am surprised by the options avaliable to you, unfortunately you don't get a lot for your money. I've just spent about £75 on a few different pads and two bottles of polish plus some wax.


----------



## theblob (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks Nick/Darren will have a good look at both much appreciated looking forward to getting stuck in and having a go, thanks again both

Rob


----------

